# [resolved]ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

Can anyone tell me what this is, and do I really need it? Vista reports it as a problem with my ASUS P5B Delux mobo, but of course shows no resolution. Asus is no help either, do not seem to recognize it as anything that they own. 
Is it going to blow something up, should I just disregard it? 
Clue, I seem to have no input to the onboard sound device.
Thanks, I hope:


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

Hi Clarayo, Welcome to TSF!

That is the pseudo-interface for the AI Booster program.
The driver gives the AI Booster access to the clockgen and
the like. Try installing AI Booster and see if the pesky
requests go away. You don't have to use AI Booster after
that - just ignore it.

http://soft.softoogle.com/ap/asus-ai-booster-download-5054.shtml


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

Thank you so much, BigFella! I think that the problem is cured thus far. Now, if I could just figure out how to access the on screen controls for my ViewSonic LCD monitor, I would be home, free. Vista is a real pip, but I think that someday, when it, and third parties start talking, it may grow into something useful. Meanwhile, I keep my laptop in a ready stateray: :wave:


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

Thanks again, but it appears that AI booster is not ready for vista yet, at least according to their documentation.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

No, i dont think it is. Best ignore it until it is updated for Vista. Until then, did that fix your original issue?


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

Actually, no. I went to about a million places, and finally found a vista compatible version of the file, and as near as I can see, all is working well...for now...


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*



clarayo said:


> Actually, no. I went to about a million places, and finally found a vista compatible version of the file, and as near as I can see, all is working well...for now...


No, but it is working well??? So is this resolved?


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*

Oh, yes, I think. Thank you again for your interest. One is never quite certain that anything is cured, here in Vista land. It appears to be ok for now, till the next issue raises it's tricky head. Thanks.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

A service pack will be released in June I think. Many of these issues will be resolved I am quite sure. Good Luck


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

Thank you again. I knew when we built this computer (my grandson and I, over spring break) that there would be a time for Vista and I to hate each other, before one or both of us gets it right.







Meanwhile, I guess messages like this one from AVG will continue to cause a mild chuckle.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Your installation of AVG is corrupt. I would uninstall and reinstall it. There should be no issues with Vista and AVG.

Very funny though, complete nonsense!


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

Ah, thank you. It works fine, if I let it. I just opened something else while it was doing it's thing, and up popped that funny message. Ya gotta wonder. 
'Ow's the weather down under? Things are pretty screwy up here, but I blame Al Gore.


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Ha ha, yes! Actually I am in the UK at the moment, however the weather is very un-London. Sunny and 20oC at the moment. I saw Al give his Inconvinient Truth presentation at Cambridge University a few weeks ago, very impressive.

Nice chatting wth you Clarayo, and keep in touch with the forum, and help others if you can! Good luck.


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

Ok. Yep, Al was the one we really elected. Our "supreme" court gave us this jerk. At the risk of sounding dumb, "baggy green?" ***?


----------



## FreoHeaveho (Aug 22, 2006)

Its a term used for the quite unique cap that the Australian cricket team (the best in the world) wear.


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

OIC, that is another one of those games that the corporate sportsmasters in this country have not yet created a desire for in the populace.


----------



## mrlopez8 (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*



clarayo said:


> Actually, no. I went to about a million places, and finally found a vista compatible version of the file, and as near as I can see, all is working well...for now...


Do you have a link for the Vista driver?


----------



## clarayo (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: ATK0110 ACPI UTILITY with vista*



mrlopez8 said:


> Do you have a link for the Vista driver?


I am so sorry. I am not certain as to which driver I downloaded, and what problem(s) were/was cured. Seems that there are three or four new ones every time I boot up with Vista. Guess I will wait for the service pack before I try anything to do with my Soundmax sound card, Asus P5B board, or basically anything interesting at all. :upset: Wish I knew which of my many downloads was the one that temporarily cured the problem d'jour. Unfortunately, no cure lasts for more than a day. Cannot understand how they could even come to market with this crap, and expect to succeed. If Win 95 had been this poorly hatched, we would all be speaking Mac now, I think.


----------

